# Does anybody here know anything about AMF Roadmaster muscle bikes?



## partsguy (Apr 8, 2009)

I need to know where I can find a serial number chart, and a picture guide. I don't know if its missing anything (except maybe a chaingaurd). For pics, please view my "barn finds" thread in General Discussion. I'll get the serial number as soon as I find it.


----------

